
The Creature From Jekyll Island (by G. Edward Griffin) - dpatru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu_VqX6J93k
======
dpatru
This is an extremely long video. So it probably won't be watched much. But it
presents very clearly and enjoyably a strong case against the Federal Reserve.
Griffin draws on history to explain how the Fed was created and why it should
be abolished.

